# How to not be a 'Punter'



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

A Punter is a someone who is learning how to snowboard. Most likely up for the weekend. Most likely hiring his gear. Most likely overconfident and going to break something.

He is probably having more fun than you are or anyone else on the hill, because he's stoked with his 'balls to the wall, haul-ass bombing on a hire board' skills.

But lets face it, if you don’t want to be in the same category as the Punter and look like a dork, here are a few tricks that won’t cost you a thing, to dispel The Punter inside YOU:

*Problem* The Punters Gap. This one can creep up on you, so watch out. Its the gap between your goggles and your beanie. There shouldn’t be any forehead/tufts of hair to be seen. If you’re riding with a helmet in the park and think you’re s**t hot, then you might just choose to have a gap between your goggles and your helmet. You’re probably an accomplished park skier, why you guys do this is beyond me.

*Solution* Fix it. It will take you two seconds and have you looking less like a ‘Special Simon.’ 

*Problem* The Punter Stance. This is basically where the bindings are the closest possible setting to the centre of the board. Front foot ducked and back foot most likely on zero degrees. It makes you turn like a muppet, carve like Stacey Peralta and is easily worse than than the Punter Gap.

*Solution* Instructors prefer you to have this stance for learning, why? because it sends this message, “I’m new at this snowboarding thing and out of control, so get the hell out of my way!”. So, while nobodies looking get the screwdriver out and put those bindings on the widest setting. No need to use the base plate to slide it out further, just use the widest inserts on the board. Just do it.

*Problem* The Punters Wave. If you’re regular, its your right hand. Goofy, its your left hand. People learning to snowboard will often use this hand as some kind of ‘rudder’. Its looks like you’re shaking hands with your invisible friend behind you. It looks spastic, so fix it.

*Solution* The problem with this Punterism is that you will be focussing so hard on riding you won’t notice you’re doing it. The solution is easy, tell yourself to grab your pants at the outside of your thigh. After a while your hand will know to be in this position instead of waving like an idiot Santa on his sleigh.

I hope this has helped you out and shed light on your own riding..


Peace


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a punter is one who has a stake placed against the bank. ie a gambler. ergo this thread is bollocks. *message ends*


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

no, a "punter" is a position held on a football team who "punts" the football on 4th down. nuff said. the english language sux.


----------



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats why they're called Punters.

Because they're gambling with their life when they point their directional hire board down the run and prey they survive their impending doom. you know the ones I'm talking about, and now you have a name for them.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

or more severely, jongs:

Jack-
Off
Newbie
Gaper


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha i love the reply snowolf 

i have never heard of a punter before other than in football
and im guessing punter is his word for gaper


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it's the Aussie word for Gaper.

Dang. The kids down under are shredding right now.............. so jealous.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Ya they are. Those bastards


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

This frankhead guy and meetkatie should spawn the ultimate shitty spam child.....


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Frankhead said:


> Thats why they're called Punters.
> 
> Because they're gambling with their life when they point their directional hire board down the run and prey they survive their impending doom. you know the ones I'm talking about, and now you have a name for them.


that makes perfect sense! what a bunch of punts! enjoy your season antipodeans!


----------



## Frankhead (Mar 15, 2009)

Hahah! Aldous Huxley said Australia was like going your minds antipodes. But then he was up to his tits on mescalin, what a guy!

Thanks PaoloSmythe, I'll enjoy every centimetre of our 2 metre annual snowfall. The underlying message there is there is no reason to be jealous.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

This part of your post is just stupid, mostly because if someone actually listened to you they could seriously injure themselves if the stance doesn't work properly for them.



Frankhead said:


> *Problem* The Punter Stance. This is basically where the bindings are the closest possible setting to the centre of the board. Front foot ducked and back foot most likely on zero degrees. It makes you turn like a muppet, carve like Stacey Peralta and is easily worse than than the Punter Gap.
> 
> *Solution* Instructors prefer you to have this stance for learning, why? because it sends this message, “I’m new at this snowboarding thing and out of control, so get the hell out of my way!”. So, while nobodies looking get the screwdriver out and put those bindings on the widest setting. No need to use the base plate to slide it out further, just use the widest inserts on the board. Just do it.


What if the widest setting is too wide for the rider? Or what if they have a narrower stance intentionally for their style of riding? What if all they want to do is bomb groomers and want to ride a forward stance for it? I hope no one takes this part of your advice seriously, and I certainly hope you don't dispense it to those you ride around.

The rest is amusing.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

RVM said:


> This part of your post is just stupid, mostly because if someone actually listened to you they could seriously injure themselves if the stance doesn't work properly for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, anything over 22 or 23 inches and I cant STAND it.

Very bad advice.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah that widest stance advice was garbage but I was assuming it was more of a joke than anything. ANyways we call them Gapers where I'm from.. not punters.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

what about the ones that wear there pants tucked into their boots?

snowboard pants go on the outside.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

NzGnu said:


> what about the ones that wear there pants tucked into their boots?
> 
> snowboard pants go on the outside.


I have been very guilty of this especially since I am short. I really could care less what other people think I am though. I only have one pair of pants I do it with though, the rest are good.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

How about we just not care?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Penguin said:


> How about we just not care?


boring

(10)


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Penguin said:


> How about we just not care?


 I totally agree who cares if your a punter,gaper,poser,pooper scooper..Just get out there and ride. Chances are if your writing about this shit online you got to much time on your hands, now go ride!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I totally agree who cares if your a punter,gaper,poser,pooper scooper..Just get out there and ride. Chances are if your writing about this shit online you got to much time on your hands, now go ride!!


you have 540 posts...

plus its spring/summer


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

//NHboarder// said:


> you have 540 posts...
> 
> plus its spring/summer


And has been a member for 540 days...... at 1 post a day, clearly he/she/it spends way too much time on the computer.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

being that I sit in front of a computer at work all day of course i'll have 540 posts and being that my season doest start again for the next 5 months, I plan on having 690 posts by then.:cheeky4:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck anyone that doesn't like Stacy Peralta. Know your roots noobian fuck stick.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

cifex said:


> And has been a member for 540 days...... at 1 post a day, clearly he/she/it spends way too much time on the computer.


At 2 years (730 days) and 3,160 posts I have almost 4 1/2 a day. By all rights, I should be a partial owner of this site.


----------

